# is this an Indian Almond tree?



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

i was walking down the street and in the church parking lot near my apartment i saw this tree. is it an indian almond tree?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes it is!! My grandmother had one in her back yard. Lucky you!!


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

yes! in the store here they want $1 for 3 leaves. i just got to go ask the church if they mind if i take a few leaves now and then. :-D


----------



## Kenny G (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow that is a great find. Plus its the best thing to put in a tank with a stress out betta. I need to find that church. For free leaves I don't mind putting a little extra in the collection plate.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

The leaves you want are the brown ones on the floor. 
These trees release leaves year round and by the bucketfulls which is why my grandmother cut down the tree. 
I'm sure the church wont have a problem with you helping clean their lawn by removing somes leaves.
The seeds are good too for the tanks... I used to sit down for hours and crack open the seeds to eat the "almond" inside.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Does it matter if I pick the green ones and dry them out? I think it might be cleaner.


----------

